# LAPD OIS EDP Q5 by Cop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

On April 24th, 2021 around 2:35 p.m., LAPD Hollywood Patrol Division officers were westbound on Sunset Boulevard responding to a radio call with the lights and siren of their police vehicle activated. As they approached Fairfax Avenue, they moved into the left turn lane. A 2012 Hyundai Sonata pulled in front of them and stopped. The driver of the vehicle, later identified as 34-year-old Richard Solitro, drove in reverse and struck the front of the police vehicle. Solitro exited his vehicle, wearing body armor and concealing his right hand in the small of his back. After counting to three, Solitro removed his right hand from behind his back and raised it in the direction of the officers, resulting in an OIS. Solitro was struck by gunfire. The Los Angeles Fire Department responded and determined Solitro deceased at the scene. There was no weapon found in the vicinity of Solitro. No officers were injured during the incident.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Rhode Island boy. Family is suing because he didn't get the help he needed. Clear cut suicide based on the video, thankfully this one was harmless. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He got the help he needed. It just came really, really, fast around 900 to 1200 feet per-second.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

"Why didn't society help my son"
-Why didn't you control your defective offspring and protect everyone else 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

